# Red spots in stomach



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was hoping someone might have an idea as to what might be wrong with my girlfriends Hav, who is Logan's brother/littermate.
Clark has been throwing up and has had diahrea for several weeks now. Vet has put him on different kinds of antibiotics, done blood work to no avail.
Stool sample is negative, blood work is negative. They just scoped him to see if he had an upper obstruction and found none - but did find red spots all in his stomach. They did a biopsy and we now await the results. Next step is a lower GI series to be sure no blockage there.
I was just wondering if anyone has experienced the red spots in the stomach? And if so, what is it??
Laurie


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know anything about red spots in their stomachs, but I hope he gets better soon!  That's a long time for him not to be well!

This just makes me want to get on the stick about signing up for pet insurance.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found a quick link on ulcers in dogs, but I'm sure there are many more out there.

Dog Ulcers

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well my girlfriend us texted me - they intially thought either ulcers or cancer but they found a chemical in his belly that shows that he is having an allergic reaction to something. So now the process of elimination starts! Yikes, I cant even imagine how hard it is to find out what a dog is allergic too!
Thanks for input, we are keeping our fingers crossed for 
Clark. He is Logan's twin!!! They look so alike that when they are together my friend & I sometimes call them by the wrong names!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, thanks for the article - they did put him on Pepcid so they too must have beleived it could be ulcers. I would bet that the continue with the Pepcid even if it is an allergy to try and heal the spots. Poor Clark!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Poor Clark!

I do know alot about elimination diets from a human perspective, having put myself through one to figure out what foods hurt my bladder  She may want to start him on homecooked food and keep it very simple....like boiled chicken (no seasonings, they are loaded with MSG disquised in various names and preservatives, that are a well known irritant to many!)

What she can do for treats is buy dog jerky with single ingredient. I posted a link awhile back on it called "dog jerky". I buy Gucci the chicken and beef.

But back to food, a homemade diet would be easiest. And just add something every week, week 2: plain rice, week 3 maybe fresh steamed green beans, week 4; maybe fresh pears, and so on...

I have an ulcerated bladder which is triggered by alot of foods, so I have to be really careful. I know for me, I do okay with dairy and cheese, and that may be something to try to for Clark too after a food plan is established, but the rule of thumb is give it about 7 days after introducing the new food to make sure there isn't a reaction...and then add.

Although, I got so frustrated with MY elimination diet...I just pretty much stick to the same few things! lol, cereal, oatmeal, pears and ice cream. It sucks, but it is much better than the pain.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that they had him on a chicken and cottage cheese diet and he got worse, so now he is on something else. I guess like you said it will be a process of elimination. 
I happen to be what I call "allergic" to mushrooms and whenever I eat one I have the horrid stomach pains for days and am unable to take anything to relieve the pain - so now I wonder if I have that same thing, if so I REALLY feel sorry for Clark, cause the pain is pretty unbearable!! I have not had Logan playing with him at all for fear it was something contagious - so hopefully this will solve it & they can visit each other again.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would probably suspect the cottage cheese as more of an irritant than the chicken, but you never know. Cottage cheese is aged, and often they load it up with preservatives before they distribute it. I would really watch for MSG, which has SOOO many other names, its absolutely ridiculous.

Maybe they could start off with a lean ground beef?

Certain foods will literally put me in tears! When they scoped my bladder it was covered in red spots with a few ulcers. They say it is an auto-immune disorder where my bladder lining just isn't regenerating itself.

Paige, before I even was diagnosed with the Interstitial Cystitis, I had MAJOR food allergies. Still do, and I still develop new ones. Its CRAZY! I have to carry around an inhaler incase I eat something that makes me wheeze and break out in hives. Which almost always happens when I eat at a restaraunt, either I wheeze or get pain. SO many foods irritate me one way or another I just can't keep up. Basically, anything with an ingredient that I can't pronounce or dont' know what is, I can't eat. There is just so much crap in everything. :frusty:

Most of the time, I just cook my family regular meals and eat something else. I won't eat chicken, just don't like it. I developed an aversion to it during one of my pregnancies and the smell of chicken makes me nauseous! lol...So I barely cook it. I make my husband cook it on the grill so I won't have to smell it.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW! How do you ladies that are allergic pass up things like Mexican food???I love chips & hotsauce but alot of foods don't love me now.....I find myself eating less too since large quantities really do a number on me! I just figured it went along with aging....I'll be 56 in Aug.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Vicki,

Its HARD passing that up. Sometimes I do eat it, but I pay dearly for days..Most times, I pass it up. However, the one thing I absolutely REFUSE to give up is coffee! I love coffee and cannot imagine sustaining existance without it, I have noticed a few blends from Starbucks that don't bother me as bad as others.

Wine was also a hard one to give up  I may have a glass or two a year though...especially when I go to Vegas!

Paige, have you been diagnosed with Fibro? I have that too, but I believe that what I have ONE big problem that they just manage under different diagnosis. I believe it does connect to the food and allergies. But they just don't have a name for this yet. 

They ruled out lupus and lyme disease, so by default they diagnosed me with Fibro and Myofascial Pain Syndrome (which often accompanies the IC)

You just woke up one morning deaf? Wow. See, normally people would be hesitant to believe that, lol..but NOT ME. Sometimes I feel like "what the heck is going to go wrong NEXT"

After being wrongly diagnoses for YEARS with endometriosis! :frusty: Which, it turns out it was my stupid bladder all along. But most women do think lower abdominal pain is uterus related. 

I could go on an on about women get the brush-off for these types of things by doctors (and health insurance companies) It aggravates me to no end. They spend more money developing viagra than they have on any one woman's issue, with *maybe* the exception of breast cancer. It's unjust.

Did your hearing come back?

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I quit coffee cold turkey about 3 yrs. ago after drinking it since I was young (my grandma started me out on "coffee milk"). One day just the thought of it made me nauceous.....I now drink green tea and water.....sometimes I will have a cup of decaf if it is brewed right & fresh! But WINE....not sure if I could let that one go! I love red wine. Sometimes it will mess with my digestion even though all the articles I have read say it is good for digestion. Mostly my problems are my stomach & my colon.....seems like sometimes it will be in "remission" and then it will flare up big time. Foods are the next culprit I am going to begin to investigate! Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I was thinking Clark's problem might be something like Celiac Sprue. Which is a severe allergy to gluten. That causes damage to the villi in the stomach lining. In humans they test it with blood and then a biopsy taken from an endoscopy. Because of his external itching- we had Jasper allergy tested for foods. it is a blood test that they send to a lab. The whole panel tests for foods and seasonal, dust, mold, etc. We just did the food tests which was $195 he came up with no allergies!!! but I still wheat gives him eyestains and I suspect flax. I don't think it is as effective as the ellimination diet but it certainly is easier and I think it would pin-point major allergens. 

Kara, Paige, I too suffer from so many food allergies, Fibromyalgia, and Crohns---- corn, oats, nuts, wheat, bannanas, cantatalope, and especially coconut and pistashio and concord grapes (but not white wine)---are my big allergens--- I don't do great with dairy--- I have a new doctor who swears by an all protein diet--- and has prescribed a table spoon of pharmaceutical grade fish oil daily. I have also been taking magnesium, potassium and calcium at bed time and I have to say--- I have not been great with the all protein diet (and I do sometimes eat those things I am allergic too) but I really feel so much less achy since I have been doing the fish oil. and what I like about the mag/pot/cal at night is it really helps you to sleep. PM me if you want more info on the fish oil or supplements.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, I went through a million tests for lower stomach pain until they diagnosed the crohn's too. I had ultra sounds, and bladder biopsies... they checked my kidney and my liver-- and although they did GI series - they never did a colonoscopy until I got to the appopriate age. :frusty: The Crohn's explains a lot of the rashes and achiness- so I may not even have the Fibromyalgia. But studies have proven that the fish oil is an amazing anti-inflamitory and it is so good for your health--- I feel like a fish oil salesman-- but I have been truly amazed in just one month.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Missy.

I'm glad to hear something is helping you. I have a friend who's husband has Crohn's, and he's been through a bunch of tests, treatments, etc. But like what I have, the medicine only helps so much (if at all) Diet is what really helps control it.

My only hesitation with the Fish Oil is that I'm allergic to shellfish! :frusty: Which really stinks, I love crab and shrimp. I do eat it a few times a year (armed with inhalor) but I worry about daily intake. What type of fish do they get the oil from?

Paige, I can relate on the doctor nightmare! The only one I see now is my pain management/rheumatologist. He's been wonderful, but is now lecturing me on osteoporosis! lol But I have seen several that just dismiss the idea that ANY of this is food related. I even had one doctor ROLL HIS EYES at the idea that I suffered from "food allergies". He said there is "no such thing". Ahem! However, I think the damage is done, and I've been restricting my diet now for about 3 years and it still is no better. I did alot of research on aspartame and thought maybe that caused it, I also suspected a round of Accutane that I took years ago? Who knows!

Most people just think I'm anorexic! lol But it doesn't really bother me, I'd rather have them think I'm anorexic than have to explain all these crazy auto immune disorders and food allergies every time I meet someone. I would sound like a crazy freaking hypochondriac! ound:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My son-in-law had Crohn's.....that some bad, nasty, evil stuff. He hasn't had any for 10 yrs.now!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, the fish oil is from deep sea fishes --sardines and anchovy --no shell fish. But I would be hesitant too.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Elimination diet is the key and then you start adding just like Kara said . You have to watch for symptoms .
Interestingly enough allergies in dogs is now quite common .. I will not get on that bandwagon . Been there done that !!
Just hope the little guy gets better soon ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Unforunately, Clark is not doing much better. They put him on steroids thinking that might calm the belly down but he is still getting sick. My girlfriend is going to take him to a specialist on Monday & I emailed our breeder to see if she has any ideas!! Hopefully the specialist will be able to help.
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, bummer, Laurie. I was hoping you'd have some answers or that it would at least start going away by now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Us too!! He seems to do better for 3 days and just when you think he is on the mend, he starts up again. We are all so worried about him, I mean how long can a pup vomit & have bloody diahrrea before his body shuts down! 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That breaks my heart  I really hope the specialist sheds some light on what is going on. Please keep us updated! We are rooting for Clark to beat this nasty bug.

Did they start the elimination diet?

Kara


----------

